# Install Hatch Door for Access to Roof?



## SavoyeSmith (Sep 14, 2015)

My Cape has a full length dormer in the back and I cannot climb up on it.
I would like to get up there in the winter and shovel off the snow.
I am thinking of installing a roof hatch door on my attic ceiling
For example:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=roof+hatch+door

But these doors are wider than the roof rafter separation and I don't want to cut through it. Should i cut my own roof door ~ 18 inches wide?

Or maybe i can install some fixed ladders on the side of my house to get up there?
Any ideas?
Thanks
SSmith


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The roof is to steep or too shallow or too far from the ground? Personally life is to short to be climbing around on steep roofs much less snow covered roofs. To each his own I know there are guys on this forum that think nothing of roof climbing. If you are trying to remove snow to prevent ice dams, it would be better to get your attic colder (read more insulation and ventilation ). And when you need a new roof make sure ice and water shield is used


----------



## Festerized (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you have a picture of the roof? I did this access door a few weeks ago


----------



## SavoyeSmith (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks. My roof is not too steep as it is the top of a dormer on a cape.
It is less steep than the image uploaded by Festerized.
It is not so much ice dam issues, but the weight.
My neighbors were all up on their dormer roofs using ladders, but ladders scare me.
News reports mentioned roof collapses (usually barns though)
The roof is ~25 feet up (2 stories and half exposed basement).
Once up their I feel confident.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And how do you plan on opening this door with snow on top of it?
http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/b...H042QdeQlJsxGyunKpLCXqSNHAmoVR0kewaAsGt8P8HAQ
It's not a big deal to cut the rafter and header it off, done all the time when installing attic ladders and sky lights.
https://www.google.com/search?q=roo...I_KCez8gCFQjYPgodC1UB5g#imgrc=HsYYd2Dlb9gIjM:


----------



## SavoyeSmith (Sep 14, 2015)

I figured I could lift the door after a new snow fall. So I would need to go up each time it snowed, so it doesn't accumulate to 2-3 feet.
Thanks for the pictures. I see they added double rafters to keep the strength.
Maybe this is too much for me.


----------



## Jessy156 (Aug 17, 2015)

There's no shame in hiring a contractor. Just make sure to read the Sticky "What You Should Know Before Hiring Any Contractor!!!" by DangerMouse here in the forum.http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/what-you-should-know-before-hiring-any-contractor-149546/


----------

